# 2017 Cruze LT RS Radio Trim



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Country_TKE1013 said:


> I recently bought a 2017 Cruze LT RS with the 8” touch screen. It currently has the liquid palladium trim. I have only had it a week and can’t wait to begin making it mine. I was thinking of changing the trim color to red to match the RS badge. I have looked and can’t find any custom trim, only for the 7” screen. I was thinking of finding a spare trim piece and wrap in vinyl myself. Can’t seem to find that either. I’ve never done vinyl before so I don’t want to spend an obscene amount on a trim piece because it will most likely be a practice piece. Any suggestions on where to find a decent priced trim piece?


Welcome Aboard!
I would just buy some extra vinyl and just practice on yours. If you really are concerned about ruining it some how, get some other similar piece of plastic and practice on that. Plenty of youtube vids as well.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Vinyl wrap won't damage anything, you can apply and remove it without causing any issues to your trim, just make sure you have extra vinyl for if you mess up.

Use a heat gun and gently heat up the vinyl pulling it to the sides not the corners. Try not to have too much over hang cause that will make it more difficult get it to lay flat and nice, once you have it all wrapped heat the edges and then trim the excess to clean it up. It can be tough to get just right but that's why you should have extra, you definitely can't damage the trim with vinyl.


----------

